# Intel's Thunderbolt tech update allows 20 Gbps throughput



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Today, Engadget reports that Intel revealed the next generation of Thunderbolt as part of their presentation to the National Association of Broadcasters. The next version will offer bi-directional data transfer speeds that should be double that of the current Thunderbolt ports, up to 20 Gbps. However, Thunderbolt 2.0 products will still work with the current ports, just not at their optimal speeds.


More


----------

